

Ask HN: Should external links open in the same browser tab or new tab? - srisaila

I know links opening in the same page is the default behavior. Do you set same behavior (links opening in same tab) to both internal and external links?
======
lsiunsuex
As a web developer, I feel external links opening in the same tab / window
take the user away from my site (or the site I'm building) so I generally
always force external links to open a new tab. The goal is always I think, to
keep people on your site as long as possible. Opening an external link in the
same tab stops that - maybe from the external link they find something else
they want to read / do and don't come back? That would suck.

As an internet user - I'll generally force a link (command click) that might
look external to open in a new tab so I can come back to reading what I was
reading without having to reload the page.

~~~
srisaila
I agree with your points. I do not think even most users would want a link to
take them away from the page they are on. I am wondering why links on HN let
go of its visitors!

